# Cutting boards



## stephen45710 (Nov 28, 2020)

@FranklinWorkshops recently had a sale on cutting board wood. I bought two sets and just needed to supplement with a little of my own wood to make 6 cutting boards. I needed two more boards to complete my Xmas gifts so I processed some additional wood. They turned out pretty nice.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 10 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Nov 28, 2020)

Nice looking boards

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Nov 28, 2020)

WOW!! They turned out great. Glad you liked the wood.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gardnaaa (Nov 28, 2020)

Turned out awesome! Great work

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Nov 28, 2020)

Beautiful boards Stephen.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 28, 2020)

Most excellent! I am queuing up to make some similar to these. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 28, 2020)

Very nice work! Your color layout is spot on!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 28, 2020)

I should say so!! Hey Larry or Stephen @FranklinWorkshops @stephen45710 Far right board. What is the species on both sides edges


----------



## Tony (Nov 28, 2020)

Very nice work! Your color layout is spot on

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Nov 28, 2020)

Wildthings said:


> I should say so!! Hey Larry or Stephen @FranklinWorkshops @stephen45710 Far right board. What is the species on both sides edges


Quarter-sawn bubinga. There was some in one of the sets I sold you.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 29, 2020)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Quarter-sawn bubinga. There was some in one of the sets I sold you.
> 
> View attachment 196927


Yessir That's why I was asking!! Sent you a text about it but never heard back


----------



## T. Ben (Nov 29, 2020)

Great looking boards.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Nov 29, 2020)

Wildthings said:


> Yessir That's why I was asking!! Sent you a text about it but never heard back


Sorry, I never got the text.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 29, 2020)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Sorry, I never got the text.


That's what I figured. Sometimes from inside my shop, text act like they send but don't. Maybe the metal walls?


----------



## gimpy (Nov 29, 2020)

Those boarded are awesome
mind sharing the demensions ?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## stephen45710 (Nov 29, 2020)

gimpy said:


> Those boarded are awesome
> mind sharing the demensions ?



Thanks. Since I was making so many, I made a plywood template and then used a flush cut router bit to clean up the sides and handle area. Dimensions are 8.5”x 15.75

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Useful 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Nov 29, 2020)

Wildthings said:


> That's what I figured. Sometimes from inside my shop, text act like they send but don't. Maybe the metal walls?


Russians? Aliens? Sun spots? The Earth's magnetic turgescence?


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 29, 2020)

DLJeffs said:


> Russians? Aliens? *Sun spots? * The Earth's magnetic turgescence?


LOL I think it was the suns southeastern limb's M4.4 category solar flare today, that disrupted radio waves here on Earth

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## BangleGuy (Nov 29, 2020)

These are fantastic and I love the contrasting wood colors

Thanks for sharing!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Wood (Dec 6, 2020)

Clever idea using a template. Did you use a straight cut pattern bit or a spiral cut? Always wanted to try one of the spirals. Beautiful color patterns from your choice of wood.


----------



## stephen45710 (Dec 6, 2020)

Don Wood said:


> Clever idea using a template. Did you use a straight cut pattern bit or a spiral cut? Always wanted to try one of the spirals. Beautiful color patterns from your choice of wood.



It was straight cut bit. Thanks!

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## GS-76 (Dec 10, 2020)

I like em.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

